# Rig Trip Sat-Sun



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Water at Appomattox was blue and 70 degrees. Calm seas. Awesome day with friends. We managed to bring home 10 blackfin, a 30 lb yellowfin tuna and a 130 pound yellowfin tuna! Caught them all jigging. I am wore out!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

YAHOO!!!!!!! Great!!


----------



## Baitsoaker (Jan 27, 2017)

Nice Haul


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

about how deep were the Yellow's while jigging?


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice job! We are wanting to make the run from Destin if we get a weather window in Feb.

Can you give any info on the run?


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Heck yeah !!! Now that's what i'm talking about !! 


Scott


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweet! Were you exclusively jogging or is that just what worked?


----------



## 34trip (Mar 7, 2017)

Did you attempt to live bait or chuck at all? Nice yft by the way!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

We exclusively jigged this time. I had wanted to chunk and live bait but we never caught any blackfin small enough and did not run into any hardtail to live bait as we have in the past- just not this time. I don’t know why we did not chunk- I guess we got lazy.  The blackfin were mostly between 50 and a hundred feet. For the first several hours we did not see any marks below 200 feet. I was beginning to think my bottom machine was goobered up but then we saw ones coming through at 300. We did have what we all think were other good yellowfin but various line issues lead to a run of line going out and failure unfortunately- lost two jigs myself and one at least was on a yellowfin (I think it was at least). The big one we caught was at 300 feet. 

The trip out was great- left around 1 from pensacola pass. We wanted to get there before dark. Ran 28 knots for a couple hours then had to back down to 22-25 knots. Once we burned 55 gallons we dropped down to 10 knots and dumped the 55 gallon drum fuel barrel into the tank, then hopped back up to 22-25 knots the rest of the way. There had to be 15 other boats out there at various times. It was busy! 

Hope that helps- ask whatever other questions you think of. I’m just learning too but we are getting better.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

300 feet jigging, makes my arms tired and I wasent even there... Thanks for posting. How was the current?


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

You and me both!!! I am till whooped. Current was not too bad. You got in line at one end, floated your path, got out into the dark, and went back to the beginning of the line- much like fishing for tarpon in boca grande


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the details.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

this post reminds me of one time i tied on a jig for the bf and i learned quick that them bastards were just feet under the boat. if you let the jig fall too far then the sharks would get the bf before it could get past them back up to top.


----------



## 34trip (Mar 7, 2017)

Given that you bagged a 30 and 130lb yft on jigs, there must have been good #'s of yft in the area. From our experience, chunking could have been very productive. Hate to cut up larger bft but some times it worth the effort. Nice trip and thanks for the report


----------



## Bite Me Baby (Jun 19, 2016)

So with the new regulations on blackfin (2 per person) can I get a citation for catching a bunch to chunk with but not bringing them home?


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I am sure there is a legal answer for that and I am waiting for it.

I pondered the same question as I had my knife and bucket out and ready to start filling up a chunking bucket.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Keep the bucket full of brine (ice and sea water) and keep a bottle of soy sauce on your cutting board for good measure.:thumbsup:


*Title 50: Wildlife and Fisheries
PART 622—FISHERIES OF THE CARIBBEAN, GULF OF MEXICO, AND SOUTH ATLANTIC
Subpart A—General Provisions*

*§622.10 Landing fish intact—-general.*
This section contains requirements for landing fish intact that are broadly applicable to finfish in the Gulf EEZ and Caribbean EEZ, as specified. See subparts B through V, as applicable, for additional species specific requirements for landing fish intact.

(a) Finfish in or from the Gulf EEZ or Caribbean EEZ, except as specified in paragraphs (b) and (c) of this section, must be maintained with head and fins intact.

(b) Shark, swordfish, and tuna species are exempt from the requirements of paragraph (a) of this section.

(c) In the Gulf EEZ or Caribbean EEZ:

(1) *Bait is exempt from the requirement to be maintained with head and fins intact.

(i) For the purpose of this paragraph (c)(1), “bait” means—

(A) Packaged, headless fish fillets that have the skin attached and are frozen or refrigerated;

(B) Headless fish fillets that have the skin attached and are held in brine; or

(C) Small pieces no larger than 3 in3 (7.6 cm3) or strips no larger than 3 inches by 9 inches (7.6 cm by 22.9 cm) that have the skin attached and are frozen, refrigerated, or held in brine.
*
(ii) Paragraph (c)(1)(i) of this section notwithstanding, a finfish or part thereof possessed in or landed from the Gulf EEZ or Caribbean EEZ that is subsequently sold or purchased as a finfish species, rather than as bait, is not bait.

*(2) Legal-sized finfish possessed for consumption at sea on the harvesting vessel are exempt from the requirement to have head and fins intact, provided—

(i) Such finfish do not exceed any applicable bag limit;

(ii) Such finfish do not exceed 1.5 lb (680 g) of finfish parts per person aboard; and

(iii) The vessel is equipped to cook such finfish on board.*

(d) The operator of a vessel that fishes in the EEZ is responsible for ensuring that fish on that vessel in the EEZ are maintained intact and, if taken from the EEZ, are maintained intact through offloading ashore, as specified in this section.


----------

